# Aquariums in the sun



## Roberto Fernando (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi, I'm from Chile and seeking information on the web I found this forum ... so I signed up and here I am, my English is very bad, so I write this with the help of Saint Google, so I apologize for them typing errors ...
I am a child I have aquariums and lately I've been interested in aquariums in the sun, without any technology, only with sunlight, and paid substrate soluble in water ...
I leave you some links of my tanks I've had, we are in winter and now I have only 500 liter tank in the yard, smaller aquariums and I have to us, just for lack of time ...
Hope will be a contribution to all fans of this theme aquarium sunlight .... 

http://www.acuaristas.cl/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=75318

http://www.acuaristas.cl/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=59284

http://www.acuaristas.cl/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=73617&p=774854#p774591


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome to APC, and thanks for the photo of your beautiful tank!

Here in Texas, I set up several small "patio ponds" every summer. I find that I get the best results in dappled shade under trees, like your tank gets. It is very hot here in the summer, with high temperatures of over 100 F/38 C.

What is the climate like in your part of Chile?


----------



## tantaMD (Dec 23, 2011)

inspirational tank. i see that you post this tank in 2011 AGA competition. hope this tank can encourage more people to try el natural method 
and by the way, your rotala macandra tank is sensational


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Bienvenido, Roberto. 
Es muy bonita su acuario.
Yo tengo acuarios afuera, tambien. Estan en un invernadero, pero hay mucho sol y sin lamparas. 

I hope I said that right.


----------



## xenxes (Aug 1, 2012)

This is in full sun!? How many hours a day?


----------



## TrogdorSlayer22 (Aug 21, 2011)

WOW, those are some beautiful tanks. Some are better than my tanks I keep inside!!! If only I had a place to put tanks outside.....


----------



## Bettascapes (Aug 16, 2012)

I cant even believe that's possible you must have some magic dust that prevents algae.


----------



## mariannep (Mar 18, 2012)

Beautiful! 

I've seen that tank before and inspired me to follow my instinct and redo my 260L aquarium in the sun. Unfortunately lately I've run into greenwater problems... :/ Maybe the heat wave? But hopefully it'll clear soon. The plants just look like a jungle in it but I can't see enough to trim it!

If you need any help with the English, I'm Spanish (Canary Islands) so I can help 

And if you have any suggestions for my greenwater, do let me know


----------



## mariannep (Mar 18, 2012)

I *love* your marsilea cube!!


----------



## Capsaicin (Jan 28, 2010)

I wish Minnesota weather was nice enough to do this year round...


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Beautiful. It must be perfectly balanced as I see no algae at all. So love the plants!


----------



## Bettascapes (Aug 16, 2012)

Do you cover your tanks after certain hour to keep lighting down?


----------



## Transposon (Jul 16, 2005)

Wow! Beautiful tanks!
Just wondering, do you have fish in the tanks? If you don't, do you get bugs like mosquito larvae or blood worms in your water?


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

Amazing! The water is crystal clear! No green water under the sun. Can't spot any algae. Well done!


----------



## reybie (Jul 18, 2007)

Wow, that looks great for natural lit tank. I attempted a tank outside before and it seemed to go through a cycle of green, clear, green again. I didn't do much with it though except top it off.


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

reybie, I think we are facing the same issue with our outdoor tanks. I tend to get green water usually in the beginning of the year. Having lots of plants (really a lot...looks like a jungle) may help but do not work all of the time. Sometimes the plants will be attacked by algae (even weeds like hornwort got attacked badly) and the entire tank is screwed up. Around middle of the year onwards, the green water disappears naturally.


----------



## CalCity_Boone (Oct 3, 2012)

This is a very nice tank!


----------

